# Please help: My cat is leaking water or spit from her mouth



## porkchop

This evening after eating dinner I noticed that my cat was drenched in some sort of clear liquid on her front arms and mouth. I just assumed she had dranken too much water and had allowed it to escape her mouth. However a few hours later when I went to feed her treats I noticed her in a small ball. When she took the treat from my hand, the clear liquid poured all onto my hand. I noticed this time that it came from her mouth. When it was on my hand it wasn't sticky but it was sticky on her fur. We wiped her up and she went to the bed and slept on the pillow. (I have noticed that the pillow she was sleeping on is drenched in the clear liquid.) She continues to do this and I have no clue what it is. I would call the vet except that it is already 10pm and our vet is closed. Please Help because I am afraid she is very sick and I can not find anything on the internet about this specific problem.


----------



## nanook

It could be a few things. Worst case poisoning or kidney trouble. Could she have gotten into anything she shouldn't have? Eaten any plants? I would bring her to the vets a.s.a.p. Unfortunately, there's no way of telling without a vet visit. Don't you have an emergency vet in your area?


----------



## coaster

Well, I've read an awful lot of health-problem topics and I've never heard of this one. It sounds like saliva. But that amount of saliva production seems too much to be possible. It might be some kind of mucous, but clear mucous would be likely to come out of the nose. Obviously it's abnormal, and I'd say get your cat to the vet ASAP. Does she go outside? Maybe it's a reaction to some kind of poison. I hope not....that's bad news. Please keep us posted and we'll hope she'll be all right tomorrow.


----------



## porkchop

Well I'm just informing you guys that it wasn't a real emergency. We called the vet this morning to see what he said and guess what he said? Don't Worry about it. He said that sometimes cats drink too much and are in a hurry. The cat might get the hiccups and allow water to slip out of their mouths. I asked about when she was curled up in a ball spitting up water the second time and he said that she may have just thrown up. He said it may have been from eating flowers and her stomach just couldn't take it. Well since he's a vet I'm not going to douby his knowledge but usually when she pukes up her plants she pukes up the green stems....but hey I'm not the expert.


----------



## coaster

Thanks for updating us. I'm really glad to hear it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## RockysMom

porkchop said:


> Well I'm just informing you guys that it wasn't a real emergency. We called the vet this morning to see what he said and guess what he said? Don't Worry about it. He said that sometimes cats drink too much and are in a hurry. The cat might get the hiccups and allow water to slip out of their mouths. I asked about when she was curled up in a ball spitting up water the second time and he said that she may have just thrown up. He said it may have been from eating flowers and her stomach just couldn't take it. Well since he's a vet I'm not going to douby his knowledge but usually when she pukes up her plants she pukes up the green stems....but hey I'm not the expert.


Does she seem ok now? Do you still notice her wet? If she seems back to normal everything is ok. If she is still wet I'd take her in. I've never heard of this before. I hope she is back to normal. If in doubt always get a second opinion.


----------

